
A Note on the Use of Dictionaries (2012) [pdf] - jweir
http://www.greenbag.org/v16n4/v16n4_articles_scalia_and_garner.pdf
======
jweir
For those looking at the comments first, and thinking this about programming
dictionaries, it is not.

This is about dictionaries in the domain of legal definitions, and how sloppy
use of dictionaries, or dictionaries from the wrong era can lead to the wrong
interpretation.

I think this might be of interest as NLP and AI is applied to legal documents
– and I would enjoy to see a discussion around those with experience in the
area.

